# Rebuilt my Kawasaki Bayou 220's carb and now need advice



## Mako22

2001 Kawasaki Bayou 220 ATV. I cannot get it to start. Fuel on/off lever works and fuel is flowing threw line to carb. Blew carb out with compressed air when I rebuilt it, float is set right. Even tested float with fuel line attached and bottom of carb removed and it worked properly. I have two hoses connected to bottom of carb that go no where, one has a fitting on the end that looks like it should plug in somewhere. I do not know where it would plug in though, any advice?


----------



## rjcruiser

Will it start if you put spray a little carb cleaner/starting fluid in the carb?


----------



## cuda67bnl

Just went and looked at my Bayou 250. Both of the bottom hoses are just vent lines. They hang down and aren't hooked to anything. Are you sure you have spark?


----------



## Mako22

Yes it will start if I spray carb cleaner in the intake but stops as soon as it uses up the cleaner.

I assumed it was getting spark because it would start and run the day (not real well but it ran) before  I rebuilt the carb. I'll go check it just in case.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

you still have crap in the jets of the carb.  They can be a witch to clean.

Pappy


----------



## cuda67bnl

sounds like you have trash blocking a passage way.......


----------



## Mako22

cuda67bnl said:


> Just went and looked at my Bayou 250. Both of the bottom hoses are just vent lines. They hang down and aren't hooked to anything. Are you sure you have spark?



Would your 250 carb be set up like my 220's?


----------



## Mako22

cuda67bnl said:


> sounds like you have trash blocking a passage way.......



I'm going to investigate that theory if no other advice fixes it for me.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Woodsman69 said:


> Would your 250 carb be set up like my 220's?



I'm willing to almost bet there is very little difference, if any. I'll post some pics of mine in a bit.



Woodsman69 said:


> I'm going to investigate that theory if no other advice fixes it for me.



I'd go ahead and start. If you aren't getting fuel, it's because something is clogged up. If you took the carb apart and tried to clean it, I'm betting you didn't get something out. Did you pull the adjusting screws out and blow through those ports? Did you set the adjusting screws back where they were originally? Does choking it make any difference at all?


----------



## cuda67bnl

does yours look like this?


----------



## M80

You need some kind of vaccum that hooks up to your carb. I believe.  That is what pulls the gas right.  It may be pressure cause the tank is above the carb, but I took one of these apart on my uncle's and it hardly wouldn't crank.  I think the breather hose that goes up in the air bock was clogged up.  That's been a few years back and it's hard for me to remember.


----------



## Mako22

cuda67bnl said:


> does yours look like this?



Yep


----------



## Mako22

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm willing to almost bet there is very little difference, if any. I'll post some pics of mine in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go ahead and start. If you aren't getting fuel, it's because something is clogged up. If you took the carb apart and tried to clean it, I'm betting you didn't get something out. Did you pull the adjusting screws out and blow through those ports? Did you set the adjusting screws back where they were originally? Does choking it make any difference at all?



I tore it down completely (everything), soaked it in gasoline and then used an air hose to blow out all the ports. I then installed a rebuild kit. I ran the "pilot" screw down flush and then backed it out 1.5 turns, this screw is on the bottom of the carb when the carb is installed and has a flat brass head to it. I had some probems finding the info for this screw online and in my Hanes manual so it may not be set right. I then ran the idle adjustment screw on the side of the carb down flush and then backed it out 1.5 turns. Choking it does not help and placing my hand over the intake while starting it does not seem to make a difference.


----------



## cuda67bnl

My idle adjustment screw, visible in the bottom pic above, is 4 1/2 turns out.....

Open the drain screw on the bowl, and make sure gas comes out. If it doesn't, your float set up is wrong and the bowl isn't filling up.


----------



## Mako22

Drain screw? Do you mean this one in the pic?


----------



## Mako22

Woodsman69 said:


> Drain screw? Do you mean this one in the pic?
> View attachment 684056



Okay I turned the screw out that is like the one circled in the pic and no gas came out. I assuming this is the drain screw you meant. Also I turned the idle adjustment screw out 4.5 turns as on yours.


----------



## Mako22

cuda67bnl said:


> My idle adjustment screw, visible in the bottom pic above, is 4 1/2 turns out.....
> 
> Open the drain screw on the bowl, and make sure gas comes out. If it doesn't, your float set up is wrong and the bowl isn't filling up.



The float set up on this thing is pretty simple and I'm not sure how it could be wrong. I tested it by pluging the gas line in with the bowl removed and gas free flowed threw it till I pushed up on the float and it shut off.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Yes, that is supposed to be the drain screw. If you took it out, and nothing came out, then your float is set wrong and the bowl isn't filling up with gas. Or, the metering jet is stuck or a passage way is blocked.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Woodsman69 said:


> The float set up on this thing is pretty simple and I'm not sure how it could be wrong. I tested it by pluging the gas line in with the bowl removed and gas free flowed threw it till I pushed up on the float and it shut off.



But yet it doesn't appear to be working if there is no gas in the bowl now.......


----------



## Mako22

cuda67bnl said:


> Yes, that is supposed to be the drain screw. If you took it out, and nothing came out, then your float is set wrong and the bowl isn't filling up with gas. Or, the metering jet is stuck or a passage way is blocked.



Tomorrow (if I have time) I am going to take it out and have another look inside. Thanks for the advice and the pic you took, also thanks to the other posters on this thread. I'l post an update when I get it fixed.


----------



## BriarPatch99

You are probably need to use a small piece of soft copper wire to clean out the jets ... don't use steel wire or something that will cause damage ....

I find that it easier to take the fuel bowl off... take the float & needle out and soak over night in a can of Berrryman Carb cleaner ... Walmart has it ...looks like a gallon paint can with a basket in it .... if you can take the jets out and clean the tiny holes in the jets .... with the copper wire (tiny) ...  also look for small holes in the carb throat ...push the wire through these to get out the varnish/trash...  I always use a can of spray crab cleaner to flush out any of the ports even after soaking... it don't take a a pepper sized flake to make adjustment trouble .... get it clean first before putting it back together .... or you'll have to take it off and on until you do...

I always screw the adjustment screws in ... counting how many turns out they were .... that will put you close to a starting adjustment point.... this won't help this time ... but if you have to clean another time ...


----------



## Mako22

BriarPatch99 said:


> You are probably need to use a small piece of soft copper wire to clean out the jets ... don't use steel wire or something that will cause damage ....
> 
> I find that it easier to take the fuel bowl off... take the float & needle out and soak over night in a can of Berrryman Carb cleaner ... Walmart has it ...looks like a gallon paint can with a basket in it .... if you can take the jets out and clean the tiny holes in the jets .... with the copper wire (tiny) ...  also look for small holes in the carb throat ...push the wire through these to get out the varnish/trash...  I always use a can of spray crab cleaner to flush out any of the ports even after soaking... it don't take a a pepper sized flake to make adjustment trouble .... get it clean first before putting it back together .... or you'll have to take it off and on until you do...
> 
> I always screw the adjustment screws in ... counting how many turns out they were .... that will put you close to a starting adjustment point.... this won't help this time ... but if you have to clean another time ...



Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## JpEater

Your jets being clogged are not causing your no start. The main jet can be completely clogged and will still start and run off of the idle jet. 

Your float is likely stuck. Pull the drain screw out of the fuel bowl again. tap on the side of the fuel bowl with a wrench or screw driver. If the float is stuck, normally you can unstick it by some tapping on the carb. if you get it to unstick, you will get fuel flowing  out of the drain. I'd pull the fuel bowl and check your float for proper operation. Also, be sure to check your fuel supply line to the carb with it disconneced and be sure that you have adequate fuel flow to the carb.


----------



## Mako22

JpEater said:


> Your jets being clogged are not causing your no start. The main jet can be completely clogged and will still start and run off of the idle jet.
> 
> Your float is likely stuck. Pull the drain screw out of the fuel bowl again. tap on the side of the fuel bowl with a wrench or screw driver. If the float is stuck, normally you can unstick it by some tapping on the carb. if you get it to unstick, you will get fuel flowing  out of the drain. I'd pull the fuel bowl and check your float for proper operation. Also, be sure to check your fuel supply line to the carb with it disconneced and be sure that you have adequate fuel flow to the carb.



The fuel line has been checked out and is working properly. Tomorrow my plan is to check the float first before I do anything else.


----------



## rjcruiser

x2 on what others have said about the float somehow being stuck.  Make sure the little pin that moves up and down with the float is properly installed.

Also, like others have said, get some carb cleaner for the carb to soak in.  Gasoline won't do the trick.  Just be careful that no rubber or plastic parts are soaked in the carb dip.  It is powerful stuff.


----------



## Mako22

Okay I diagnosed the problem (with help from this thread) to be the bowl was getting no gas and the float was the problem. A friend who was helping me "adjusted" the float down a little (I'm not sure how) and she fired right up after that. We adjusted the idle and got her running real smooth now, she runs like a new bike.

Thanks for all the help. One thing this site is good at is getting advice on fixing stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## cuda67bnl

Congrats!


----------



## mattech

Good deal! Glad you got it working.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Glad you got it going ....


----------

